# Feeding Boraras Brigittae



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine are thriving on crushed flake and frozen baby brine. Great deep red color!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my b. merah loved atisons betta starter. its a powder for newly hatched bettas. 
they also enjoyed frozen daphnia.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hikari Micro Pellets are a hit with all of my Boraras. Golden Pearls (if you get them small enough) are also great.

But mine all really love feeding at the bottom of their tanks on various pellets, sticks, wafers and gel-based foods like Repashy.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Not quite what I was originally looking for, but thanks for all the great suggestions! hehe. I'll try to track down some of those and give them a go!


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Did you try crushing the NLS small pellet? I had to crush mine to get them to eat it but i also feed grindal worm and decapsulated BRS egg.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Oops - didn't mean to ignore the worm question.

Grindal Worms are fine with mine but I find they get way too fat if they're anything more than the weekly treat. 

They also tend to like frozen daphnia.

I just automatically try to get every aquatic critter I've got eating dry foods or gel-based foods because it's so much easier to handle.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

kuro said:


> Did you try crushing the NLS small pellet? I had to crush mine to get them to eat it but i also feed grindal worm and decapsulated BRS egg.


I tried crushing it once but I think I got carried away and just ended up with powder haha Maybe I'll give it another try to see if I can do a better job of it.



somewhatshocked said:


> Oops - didn't mean to ignore the worm question.
> 
> Grindal Worms are fine with mine but I find they get way too fat if they're anything more than the weekly treat.
> 
> ...


No worries, Jake, like I said, I really do appreciate the suggestions. If they work, then I'll be more than glad to keep them on non-live foods. But I figured there's no harm in trying something new or as a treat, like you said. And maybe pick up some frozen daphnia since a few of you now have suggested it as something they tend to like.


----------



## C Campbell (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine get mostly flake foods, with frozen cyclops here and there and on occassion some grindel worms. Then does the same as your spitting out 1/2 the cyclops. Mine are always nice and plump, although ther rarely get the grindel worms. I think yours will do just fine on regular flake foods with the occassional other item(s) being offered.

-Cory


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you tried chopped up frozen bloodworms? My Boraras urophthalmoides relish them.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

C Campbell said:


> Mine get mostly flake foods, with frozen cyclops here and there and on occassion some grindel worms. Then does the same as your spitting out 1/2 the cyclops. Mine are always nice and plump, although ther rarely get the grindel worms. I think yours will do just fine on regular flake foods with the occassional other item(s) being offered.
> 
> -Cory


Glad to hear it's potentially normal behaviour. I wasn't overly worried about them considering they've been doing pretty well since I got them, but I just want to make sure they're getting a decent and varied diet. Thanks for the suggestion!



Monster Fish said:


> Have you tried chopped up frozen bloodworms? My Boraras urophthalmoides relish them.


Nope, but that sounds like a good and easy idea!


----------

